# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Lindsey VIDEO DO NOT DO THIS AFTER SURGERY!

## Dr. Lindsey

This fellow is a tough case.  He's got limited donor hair, which itself is fine.  He has a bit of donor depletion from a plug misadventure in the late 70s.  AND he has a large, wide bald scalp.  The best I can offer him is framing his face with 2 or 3 cases, and that will be with fine hairs, no matter how tight we pack him.   



I've done, and posted, several of these cases.  Every one gets some replies back from viewers, and patients having consultations in the office, saying "great job" and every one gets guys saying that its not enough.  Again I think particularly in these harder, larger cases, that are "right on the fence" of doing or not doing...only the patient can decide if limited results are worth doing or not.  With careful patient selection and lots of preop blunt talk...we've pleased these guys for the most part.  I can't emphasize enough that, patient expectation management, showing similar result potentials, and frankly just straight talk..is so critical to a successful cosmetic practice.  I've seen lots of guys like this who have had a few hairs sprinkled all over their head and now they look even worse and have no way of repairing or bolstering what they've paid for...all due to what sounds like deceptive marketing strategies.



Back to this guy...we did a nice case 33 months ago.  4.5 months later he emails that he'd been hit by a low flying plane!  Fortunately he healed up, and his hair grew for the most part and he wanted to get a 2nd case.  He was kind enough to do this short interview and supply a link to the video he put up on youtube that shows the event!



Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpBPFPsmIW0



For a guy with fine hair, who has only had the first case, and who got hit by an airplane in the head...he looks ok.  Hopefully he'll stay safe and we'll see him after round 2 grows in.  


And the video he put up:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v9MGCab1b0


Dr. Lindsey

----------


## DAVE52

How the ? do you get hit by a plane

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

That is the 64.00 question isn't it.  Actually this fellow wrote a book on the island, and wanted a specific picture of a specific plane...and If you look at the second video...that has ****pit video...one of his friends was filming the landing and they spoke about "hitting something".  Unfortunately it was my patient's head....fortunately, he has a hard head and supposedly is the first person to live after this encounter.

Dr. Lindsey

----------


## Hairbrain

I really like his thin natural result. Comb back looks great, very age appropriate.

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Yes.  Just wait til next summer assuming he doesn't get hit by another plane.

Dr. L

----------


## Parker1972

Hit by a plane!! Oh dear !!

----------

